# How Does a Newbie Find Firewood on Long Island, NY?



## drewsome (Feb 7, 2010)

I’ve been loving all the great information on these posts, and have decided to get a Jotul 550 Rockland insert.  It will be installed in about 2 weeks.  Everyone talks about how critical it is to have seasoned, dry wood.  Some say it should seasoned a full 2 years.  But I have no wood at all.  So how does a newbie begin?  I don’t wait until 2012 to light my first fire!!  I live on Long Island…. does anyone know where to BUY dry seasoned wood?  What’s a newbie to do??


----------



## fossil (Feb 7, 2010)

Dunno...it's prob'ly gonna be tough at this point in the burning season.  In any case, I added your location to the thread title, because we have a number of Long Islanders here.  It's definitely a local thing, as well as a seasonal thing, as well as a perrenial problem for anyone looking for seasoned wood anytime from a firewood seller.  Good luck, and welcome to the forums!  Rick


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 8, 2010)

drewsome said:
			
		

> I’ve been loving all the great information on these posts, and have decided to get a Jotul 550 Rockland insert.  It will be installed in about 2 weeks.  Everyone talks about how critical it is to have seasoned, dry wood.  Some say it should seasoned a full 2 years.  But I have no wood at all.  So how does a newbie begin?  I don’t wait until 2012 to light my first fire!!  I live on Long Island…. does anyone know where to BUY dry seasoned wood?  What’s a newbie to do??



Good Luck :exclaim: 

 You can try H.D.(eep ship) /Lowes (lousiest),  ACE, Tru-Value, Agway,  etc. for their "bundles in plastic", but expect to pay both arms and both legs for a night or two.

There is an AID auto? I think, on the north side of sunrise hwy in the W.Islip area, before 5th ave.,  that had a few pallets of wrapped wood.  

  Get a hold of a few of your local land scrapers and see if they have anything - but it would be for, at least, the '10-11 season.


If I had anything descant, I would give ya a hand, but my stuff is still kind of wet; but my ASW still burns it -  just needs some more baby sitting.


----------



## drewsome (Feb 8, 2010)

I appreciate your comments.  Yeah, I thought about Home Depot and Lowes, but they're charging the equivalent of about $1000/cord if you buy those small bundles.  At those prices, I'll save money by continuing to burn natural gas.  

I'm hoping someone from Long Island can recommend a reputable firewood merchant.  But it doesn't look good.  In fact, when I asked my Jotul dealer about where to get seasoned wood, he starting hemming and hawing, and then I knew I was in trouble.  Seems crazy to expect people to buy wood burning stoves, but not be able to use them for a full year.  

BTW, I'm in Nassau county.  If anyone has a name/number to recommend, I'd be very appreciative!!


----------



## 4cyl2v8 (Feb 8, 2010)

Are you looking for split wood, or do you have the means to buck, transport, and chop logs? 

In my experience your not going to come by much seasoned split wood that someone is looking to give away.  Some people are willing to let you either clear downed trees, or will advertise on craigslist when they have wood to get rid of.  Most of it is more work than its worth, or the wood is rotten/bug infested.  You can try following Asplundh trucks or keep an eye out for people doing tree jobs in your area and try tipping the tree company to drop the wood off at your house.

ETA:  If you purchase a small amount for this year you can start to scrounge for next year.  IMHO the thrill of the hunt for firewood is part of the beauty of having a stove.  I have seen 1/2 chords for $150 in Suffolk, but am not sure that they are truly "seasoned".


----------



## drewsome (Feb 8, 2010)

4cyl2v8 said:
			
		

> Are you looking for split wood, or do you have the means to buck, transport, and chop logs?
> 
> In my experience your not going to come by much seasoned split wood that someone is looking to give away.  Some people are willing to let you either clear downed trees, or will advertise on craigslist when they have wood to get rid of.  Most of it is more work than its worth, or the wood is rotten/bug infested.  You can try following Asplundh trucks or keep an eye out for people doing tree jobs in your area and try tipping the tree company to drop the wood off at your house.



Thanks for the tips, 4cyl2v8!   I'm actually in Western Nassau county, close to Queens border.  I'm basically a city boy, trying to live a little closer to the land.  I don't have the means to do any splitting, nor do I have a pickup for hauling, nor do I have any real property in terms of my own trees.  So I was hoping to go the "lazy man's route".  I'm more than willing to pay fair market value, so long as I can get decent, seasoned hardwood splits.  From what you're saying there isn't much "market" out there, though I can't believe I'm the only person in this predicament.  Doesn't this happen to all new wood stove owners?  

Kinda stinks to get a brand new stove, and have to stare at it for 12 months while my green wood ages like fine wine (and my wife complains about all the room it's taking up in the backyard!). 

Guess I'll keep an eye out for Asplundh trucks, but that seems like a real hit or miss proposition.  More than likely, I'll be at work while they're in my neighborhood anyway.  Oh well.


----------



## hareball (Feb 8, 2010)

There is a guy from Northern New Jersey that sells pallets of that kiln dried wood. Couple of the members here have bought and like it. It could give you that buffer you'll need to aquire next years wood.


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 8, 2010)

drewsome said:
			
		

> 4cyl2v8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it does stink to not have decent wood to burn, and yes, everybody is in the same boat. I don't think you have a lot of good options except buy green wood and season it, or scroung green wood and season it.

Splitting is something anyone in reasonable health can do with just an inexpensive maul, so don't give up on splitting rounds. You won't get split wood from the tree service, so you'll have to split, but I bet you'll end up enjoying it. I have hauled about 12 or 14 cords of wood in the past year in the back of a Saturn sedan, proving you don't need a truck to haul wood. Most of what you find in the city is going to be small amounts anyway, so a little at a time goes a long way. Cutting wood is another story - it isn't hard to cut a few pieces of wood in to smaller lengths, but if you don't own a chainsaw, you'll need one.

I think you could burn three or four cords a winter if you're really into it, one or two if you're a casual burner.


----------



## JotulOwner (Feb 9, 2010)

drewsome said:
			
		

> I’ve been loving all the great information on these posts, and have decided to get a Jotul 550 Rockland insert.  It will be installed in about 2 weeks.  Everyone talks about how critical it is to have seasoned, dry wood.  Some say it should seasoned a full 2 years.  But I have no wood at all.  So how does a newbie begin?  I don’t wait until 2012 to light my first fire!!  I live on Long Island…. does anyone know where to BUY dry seasoned wood?  What’s a newbie to do??



I would try Jim's Firewood. He is in Huntington and advertises on Craigslist all the time. He operates out of his home where he stacks the wood on pallets and invites anyone to test it with a meter. Go check it out. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## drewsome (Feb 9, 2010)

JotulOwner said:
			
		

> drewsome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jotul Owner: Thank You! !  I'm going to check Jim's Firewood out.  If anyone on this board has used him before, kindly share your experiences.  BTW, here's a link to his advertisement, which sounds very promising http://longisland.craigslist.org/for/1582062568.html

My only other option, albeit a very expensive one, is Long Island Firewood, which charges around $500/cord, but it's kiln dried, so I know it's good to go.  But I really don't want to pay that much if possible.  Here's their link: http://www.lifirewood.com/long-island-firewood.php

Thank you everyone else for your thoughtful suggestions.  Someday, I hope I can return the favor


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2010)

Ditto what Jotul said.

I've reccommended a few people from his post on Jim, and I think everyone has been happy.

I'm picturing getting firewood in Queens, and I'm having a hard time with the mental picture  ;-)


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 9, 2010)

If you're buying wood for next year, as long as it isn't oak it should be seasoned well no matter what its condition right now. So you really only need a cord or so of wood that is seasoned right now, plus a couple of cords (or maybe three or four) that are waiting for next winter. I wouldn't buy expensive seasoned firewood now for burning next year, unless that is the only game in town.


----------



## ggans (Feb 9, 2010)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Ditto what Jotul said.
> 
> I've reccommended a few people from his post on Jim, and I think everyone has been happy.
> 
> I'm picturing getting firewood in Queens, and I'm having a hard time with the mental picture  ;-)



Maybe he lives in Malverne...


----------



## drewsome (Feb 9, 2010)

One last question: Would I sound like a complete amateur if I asked the firewood guy if he sells kindling too?  Do most of them sell kindling?  I do need some.  Do most people just "make" their own by splitting splits even further?


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 9, 2010)

Man.  I'm in a similar situation.  I'm in Eastern Long Island.  I just had my insert installed 3 weeks ago.  I love it!

But I wish I had known about Jim's Firewood before I went and bought a cord.  I called around.  The guy I bought from said his wood was seasoned for a year to a year and half.  I don't know man- some of it is seasoned, but I think a bunch of it is green.  And I had to have the guy come back to cut the splits to stove size.  I already have some wood lined up for next year, but I knew I was going to have to take it on the chin for the first season.  Good luck with your new insert drewsome.  It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 9, 2010)

drewsome said:
			
		

> One last question: Would I sound like a complete amateur if I asked the firewood guy if he sells kindling too?  Do most of them sell kindling?  I do need some.  Do most people just "make" their own by splitting splits even further?



I think you would sound like an amateur. That's fine, but if you're a reasonably physical capable adult, making kindling should be a breeze. 1. Get a splitting ax (many here love Fiskars, which are sold at sears and many other widespread retailers. Get the 'Splitting Ax' or 'Super Splitter'). 2. Select a piece of Red Maple or Pine that is straight and doesn't have knots (other woods are OK too, pick the ones that split easily. 3. Swing the ax gently at first until your aim is right, then a little harder until you are splitting 4.Try splitting the piece. If it splits nicely, you have the right piece, if it is hard to split, or if the split goes to the side instead of straight through, try another piece. 5. Split the piece into small splits. 6. get another piece and repeat. I hope this doesn't sound hard, because it isn't.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 9, 2010)

There must be some landscapers / arborists on long island that have occasion to cut trees.
They might even have some local solutions.


----------



## drewsome (Feb 10, 2010)

hh: 





			
				Wood Duck said:
			
		

> drewsome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wood Duck: great advice on the splitting!  Now I know what to tell my kids to get me for Father's Day.  One other dumb question if you don't mind:  I know people often use a big tree stump to place the wood that's about to be split.  But I don't have any stumps -- heck I don't have any trees in my little backyard.  So... can I just place the wood on the grass and start splitting from there?


----------



## drewsome (Feb 10, 2010)

DaFattKidd said:
			
		

> Man.  I'm in a similar situation.  I'm in Eastern Long Island.  I just had my insert installed 3 weeks ago.  I love it!
> 
> But I wish I had known about Jim's Firewood before I went and bought a cord.  I called around.  The guy I bought from said his wood was seasoned for a year to a year and half.  I don't know man- some of it is seasoned, but I think a bunch of it is green.  And I had to have the guy come back to cut the splits to stove size.  I already have some wood lined up for next year, but I knew I was going to have to take it on the chin for the first season.  Good luck with your new insert drewsome.  It's a lot of fun.



Thanks for the kind words.  I've heard a lot of people report similar experiences of buying wood that was supposedly seasoned, but turned out green.  At least you've got some good splits, it sounds.  I wish you best of luck and enjoyment with your new insert.  Next year winter should be even better.

Yeah, I think I'm going to give Jim's Firewood a try.  I haven't ordered from him yet because I figure I should get the insert first, just to make sure there are no problems with the installation.  (Also, I don't think the wife would like a full cord sitting in the backyard but no insert to burn any of it).  I'll post back and report on my experience with Jim's.


----------



## kmmuellr (Feb 11, 2010)

drewsome said:
			
		

> Wood Duck: great advice on the splitting!  Now I know what to tell my kids to get me for Father's Day.  One other dumb question if you don't mind:  I know people often use a big tree stump to place the wood that's about to be split.  But I don't have any stumps -- heck I don't have any trees in my little backyard.  So... can I just place the wood on the grass and start splitting from there?



I asked the same question earlier this year about having a splitting stump.  Before I got a nice, big, solid round I was using a 2'x2' block that I made w/ plywood on the top and bottom, and 4x4's in the middle all screwed together.  It worked pretty well until the plywood got too beat up.  Definately better than ruining the ground/grass in my backyard.

A few weeks ago I helped my father-in-law drop a big, dead, standing ash and I cut a big round out of that.  That round is now my chopping block.

Re: kindling:  I found a few pallets and cut them up w/ a circular saw.  The boards split really easily to smaller pieces if needed.  Some I saw sitting by dumpsters, others were gotten by asking in the local hardware store.  

K


----------



## maxed_out (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey I know your area well...we escaped and moved out.  You could always hit you local industrial park for some pallets.  Theres some threads in the forum on how to cut them up, etc which may be useful.  I think the tool of choice is a circular saw. Many pallets are hardwoods and pretty dry.


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 11, 2010)

drewsome said:
			
		

> hh:
> Wood Duck: great advice on the splitting!  Now I know what to tell my kids to get me for Father's Day.  One other dumb question if you don't mind:  I know people often use a big tree stump to place the wood that's about to be split.  But I don't have any stumps -- heck I don't have any trees in my little backyard.  So... can I just place the wood on the grass and start splitting from there?



I don't have stumps either, instead I use a large round as a splitting block, but lots of other people split right on the ground. The ground is a little too soft (except in winter) in my opinion. I also like the round I am splitting to be raised a little. Pick a large diameter but shortish round and use that. You'll find lots of discussions of splitting in the archives here.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Feb 11, 2010)

drewsome said:
			
		

> Wood Duck: great advice on the splitting!  Now I know what to tell my kids to get me for Father's Day.  One other dumb question if you don't mind:  I know people often use a big tree stump to place the wood that's about to be split.  But I don't have any stumps -- heck I don't have any trees in my little backyard.  So... can I just place the wood on the grass and start splitting from there?



Even frozen ground isn't really hard enough for splitting, say, rock maple or the like, where you really need to give it a major whack to get it to give.  Ask your firewood guy if he's got a good round he can throw in for a splitting platform.  I got by my first winter by stacking a couple of large flat rectangular "splits" and using that as a splitting platform.

Also, get yourself some Supercedar firestarters.  Put that into the search box on this site and it should turn up their offer to send a free sample to Hearth.com members.  They ship very fast, they starters work great and the price is very good.  They're much better than the widely sold and advertised "fatwod."

Lastly, when your wood is delivered, it's likely to have lots of splitting debris in with it, and those make terrific kindling.  If the wood is truly dry, you won't really need much.  I've been burning some kiln-dried wood recently and although I haven't tried, I bet I could light it directly with a match.  But one quarter of one of those Supercedar thingies is all I need.

As a very last resort, the Aubuchon hardware stores where I am sell good-size bags of very dry kindling-size wood for about $6.  Those take off quickly and a half dozen burn long enough to get the fire started.  They're also great to have handy when you're learning how this all works.  If you screw something up and end up with a smoldering fire, you can just poke a couple of those under the reluctant firewood and get things going properly quickly.  Don't know if anybody will have them in your area, but it's worth a look around at what the chain hardware stores have.

I think you're going to have fun.  Keep us posted on how it's going, OK?


----------



## drewsome (Feb 12, 2010)

gyrfalcon said:
			
		

> drewsome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do, and thanks for the great tips.


----------



## hlozada1 (Jul 27, 2010)

If your looking for something to burn look into envi blocks. There is a guy on Long Island that sells them. I used them last year and loved them. I'm ordering 2 pallets. Each pallet is equal to a cord of wood. His web site is www.thelogsplitter.net


----------



## bsig31r (Jul 27, 2010)

drewsome said:
			
		

> 4cyl2v8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drew,


The start up process is kind of aggrevating, but stick with it. Start gathering the basic processing tools (Fiskars Super Splitting Axe, maul, chainsaw) while looking for wood. This is my first year and I feel behind the power curve, but the hunt for firewood has been fun. I think I am finished gathering for this season, but will continue to look for next seasons wood. Don't forget uhaul if you don't have a truck.


----------



## darrylg (Dec 28, 2010)

I am bumping this thread because I would like to find a reputable firewood place in Suffolk. I can't seem to find Jim's firewood on craigslist anymore.


----------



## hlozada1 (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree. The firewood on LI it terrible. I switched to the envi block. They burn hotter and cleaner. I used them to help burn my semi seasoned firewood that was supposed to be seasoned.


----------



## kenwit (Dec 28, 2010)

There is a guy (John) on Jericho Turnpike at the nassau/suffolk border. He sells by the row. 16'', 18'', 20'', or 24'' 2' X 4' X 8' for $100- He has seasoned wood.  I can't think of the name of the business.  Something farms.  Maybe Eileen from Ridge will know, he is also a horse guy.  I can post the phone # tomorrow if your interested. Ken


----------



## darrylg (Dec 28, 2010)

Burning 8 years said:
			
		

> I agree. The firewood on LI it terrible. I switched to the envi block. They burn hotter and cleaner. I used them to help burn my semi seasoned firewood that was supposed to be seasoned.


My stove mentions that I shouldn't burn "unnatural" wood, or even kiln dried wood, so I'm a bit hesitant to use the envi block.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 28, 2010)

drewsome said:
			
		

> Iï¿½ve been loving all the great information on these posts, and have decided to get a Jotul 550 Rockland insert.  It will be installed in about 2 weeks.  Everyone talks about how critical it is to have seasoned, dry wood.  Some say it should seasoned a full 2 years.  But I have no wood at all.  So how does a newbie begin?  I donï¿½t wait until 2012 to light my first fire!!  I live on Long Islandï¿½. does anyone know where to BUY dry seasoned wood?  Whatï¿½s a newbie to do??


Apologize if this has already been suggested.  Make contact with a fellow heath member and make a benificial swap.
Try posting an ad to cut up downed trees or pick up unwanted firewood for free.
Sometimes people are selling their house or have purchased a house and just want to get rid of it. It happens all the time.


----------



## darrylg (Dec 28, 2010)

newtothis said:
			
		

> There is a guy (John) on Jericho Turnpike at the nassau/suffolk border. He sells by the row. 16'', 18'', 20'', or 24'' 2' X 4' X 8' for $100- He has seasoned wood.  I can't think of the name of the business.  Something farms.  Maybe Eileen from Ridge will know, he is also a horse guy.  I can post the phone # tomorrow if your interested. Ken


If he delivers out to Port Jefferson, then yes please. Thanks Ken


----------



## kenwit (Dec 28, 2010)

He does deliver, I'm sure there is a charge.   I thought you were in Queens?


----------



## darrylg (Dec 28, 2010)

I just bumped the thread, Im not the original poster.

has anyone used these guys?
http://www.lifirewoodandmulch.com/


----------



## Dix (Dec 29, 2010)

newtothis said:
			
		

> There is a guy (John) on Jericho Turnpike at the nassau/suffolk border. He sells by the row. 16'', 18'', 20'', or 24'' 2' X 4' X 8' for $100- He has seasoned wood.  I can't think of the name of the business.  Something farms.  Maybe Eileen from Ridge will know, he is also a horse guy.  I can post the phone # tomorrow if your interested. Ken



I have access to an excellent firewood guy . He lives in Yaphank., and delivers in his F250 built up w/racks on the side, and it's mounded. I was quite happy. I bought 2 cords, and am looking at 3 more. So if you use him, remember I need some, too.

PM me if interested. He has no computer, and works off of his cell phone, which I won't post on the 'net. His card, is sitting on my desk, however. I know he's delivered to Mount Sinai, Calverton & Eastport, amongst others.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok fellow long Islanders,

I have found a good source for firewood.  I just got 2 cords all hardwood, split and delivered $100/cord.  No joke.  Here is a thread with pics.  

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/76058/

It worked out pretty well.  The wood is not seasoned.  Although the guy will tell you it is.  And some of the splits were super small like sort of unfit for stacking.  But at that price it's a steal.  PM me for the info if you're interested.  

And just for the record, it's not me or one of my friends or something shadey.  I just don't want to post this guy's info on the web without his consent.  

Dominick


----------



## woodchip (Jul 4, 2011)

Brilliant buy

If I could buy hardwood for $100 a cord, I'd probably not even bother cutting my own. 

I'd be tempted to buy two or three years supply now to let some season fully if I had the space.......

I certainly wouldn't worry about it being described as seasoned at that price  ;-)


----------



## Oldmainer (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi drewsome...I would consider burning Bio-Bricks until you get your wood supply situation lined out. I have never used them...but am sure there are some on the list that have...and maybe they will chime in with more info about them. Franklin


----------



## dafattkidd (Jul 4, 2011)

Oldmainer's got a good point.  However, I've never tried them.  

What I've been doing when I have to burn green wood is split it small and I mix construction debris (2X4s, end cuts from trim, hardwood flooring burns super hot, or pallet wood).  This does take a considerable amount of time to gather and cut, but it's free.  I'm a carpenter so I have access to a lot of this.  

It's not optimal, but it beats burning oil.


----------



## hlozada1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Iâ€™v e used the envi blocks. Love them. I mixed them with the unseasoned firewood I was told was seasoned. They BTUâ€™s they generate are amazing.  
The Bio bricks are too small for me and burn faster. They were very dusty.  The packs are too large to handle.


----------



## 8686 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys, figured I'd open this up again.  OP, how have you made out with your wood experience?  I just bought a house in Pt. Jefferson Station, Long Island, NY.  First time fireplace owner.  When we moved in (In August '13) we cut down a bunch of trees and I stacked it in the round thinking it would be ready for December 14.  I'm told it won't be.  It's oak.  I am learning a lot though.  

So now come spring (in a month) I need to start looking for places to deliver wood to my house.  After looking around it seems there is quite a bit of "scamming" when it comes to the word "seasoned".  Most people suggest getting the wood delivered in spring the winter before (like I am hoping to do soon) so that even if it is not entirely seasoned, you can stack it and let it sit for a good 8 months before you burn it in winter.

Where to get wood?  And how much is a fair price for a cord?  Longislandfirewood in Riverhead has the kiln dried stuff but someone here said it was expensive and their website currently says closed starting feb 28 (!?!).

 I'm just looking for a fair price on some "almost" seasoned wood.  And, how does it come delivered? Do they just leave a pallet in your driveway?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Craig S. (Mar 4, 2014)

Did a ton of the envi-block mixed with firewood to get me through this season.  I did buy a bit from an older local guy in Huntington about 3 months ago and I was very happy ... the wood was well seasoned and ready to burn.   Not the cheapest guy around, and he will charge for delivery, but seasoned wood is hard to find around here once it starts to get cold.


----------



## gzecc (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow, 4 yr old thread.


----------



## 8686 (Mar 4, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Wow, 4 yr old thread.


So....


----------



## 8686 (Mar 4, 2014)

Craig S. said:


> Did a ton of the envi-block mixed with firewood to get me through this season.  I did buy a bit from an older local guy in Huntington about 3 months ago and I was very happy ... the wood was well seasoned and ready to burn.   Not the cheapest guy around, and he will charge for delivery, but seasoned wood is hard to find around here once it starts to get cold.


How much?


----------



## Applesister (Mar 4, 2014)

I just bought a 3 pack of the bio bricks from Tractor supply. 3.49 . 
They weight around 6.6 lbs each. And claim to be equivalent to 14 lbs of firewood.
I compared the cost and weight to a cord of dried sugar maple. 
You will need 267 if you go by the equivalent weight. If you go by actual weight its 467.
Costing either 310.77 or 543.70
A cord of sugar maple weighs 3740 lbs dried.


----------



## Applesister (Mar 4, 2014)

I imagine some people hang onto seasoned wood. I was thinking of selling facecords of dry oak for 150.00 facecord.
But probably wont.


----------



## 8686 (Mar 4, 2014)

Whats a face cord?


----------



## Soundchasm (Mar 5, 2014)

drewsome said:


> I’ve been loving all the great information on these posts, and have decided to get a Jotul 550 Rockland insert.  It will be installed in about 2 weeks.  Everyone talks about how critical it is to have seasoned, dry wood.  Some say it should seasoned a full 2 years.  But I have no wood at all.  So how does a newbie begin?  I don’t wait until 2012 to light my first fire!!  I live on Long Island…. does anyone know where to BUY dry seasoned wood?  What’s a newbie to do??



I know this isn't the question you asked, but make sure your Rockland is installed with plenty of insulation and a blockoff plate.  My insert went into a cavernous masonry hole, and I'm convinced my heat is going straight up and out.  I'll get it corrected in 2014, but my installer did NOT get me a "sub-zero" kind of installation.  It may not be preposterous for me to imagine the same heat with half the wood, or twice the heat with the same wood.  Either way, it's a waste of effort and money for the fuel if you can't get the heat into the house.

I read a specific post where the owner of "our" stove described a night and day difference.  So, save your back, your time and your cash before you even put the thing in!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 5, 2014)

Soundchasm said:


> it's a waste of effort and money for the fuel if you can't get the heat into the house.


That's where I'm at with the Buck, but the install is good, got a Roxul batt over the stove and it's an interior chimney. My problem is the stove room; Pretty sure there's no insulation in the attic over the "three-season room"....I'll have to cut some roof decking to get in there. And there's glass on three and a half walls of the room, with weak storm windows. I just discovered that there is a small row of windows all the way around above the regular windows, hidden by a short curtain. That's just _single-pane_.  I'll stop ranting now....it's just that your "waste of effort" statement struck a 'chord' with me. Gotta get more heat out of that room for all the work I put in cutting wood.
But yeah 86, I would try to get some from the guy that Craig S. mentioned and stack it in a windy spot where a lot of air can blow through it (not in a solid block.) Sounds like it might be pretty good by next fall. That will give your Oak a chance to dry out for the following year. Are you going to put a stove on that hearth and install a liner, or just let all your heat and money go up the fireplace chimney? 


8686 said:


> Whats a face cord?


1/3 of a full cord, if it's cut to 16".


----------



## 8686 (Mar 5, 2014)

ha!  I can't tell you the amount of "heat" I have been getting from every single post I make regarding wasting $ because I use a fireplace.  I just bought the house in August!  Give me a chance!

Well, the fireplace is downstairs.  We spend only a couple days a week down there.  I just don't know if I should put an insert in that or install a wood burning stove upstairs where we spend most of our time.  It depends on $.  I thought getting a stove would be much more expensive than in insert.  But I am learning that its not.  I don't know that much about either.

If the insert is a quarter of the $ of a stove then I would rather do that.  Even though we don't spend much time down there, at least I will be doing something productive with the wood.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 5, 2014)

Put your stove or insert where you want to use the heat.  It's hard to move a lot of heat from one floor to the next, and if "downstairs" is a basement (finished or not), you'll be losing a lot of heat into the earth.  If your primary need for heat is upstairs, then put the stove or insert upstairs.  I see nothing wrong with keeping a fireplace for ambiance fires in an occasional room, and in fact still have one of my three fireplaces left open.


----------



## 8686 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, I had too many threads going on so I created a new thread with pics and dimensions. Thanks guys.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ideas-for-an-insert-vs-wood-stove-help-a-newbie.125637/


----------



## drewsome (Jun 5, 2014)

Bumping my original post from 4 years ago, because I STILL am having a difficult time finding a decent firewood dealer on Long Island (that will deliver to Nassau County).  Everyone swears their wood is seasoned when it is certainly not.  Others bring over garbage softwood and claim it's hardwood.  Very difficult time finding a scrupulous dealer. 

Does anyone have someone they can recommend?  Please help, I'm desperate!


----------



## 8686 (Jun 5, 2014)

drewsome said:


> Bumping my original post from 4 years ago, because I STILL am having a difficult time finding a decent firewood dealer on Long Island (that will deliver to Nassau County).  Everyone swears their wood is seasoned when it is certainly not.  Others bring over garbage softwood and claim it's hardwood.  Very difficult time finding a scrupulous dealer.
> 
> Does anyone have someone they can recommend?  Please help, I'm desperate!


Its tough.  The only place i know thats really seasoned is that place in riverhead only because they kiln dry it. But that doesnt help u and i think they r very expensive. My research has led me to believe there is no such thing as buying seasoned firewood. They dont want to sit on it for that long before they sell it. The best thing is to buy this so called seasoned firewood and let it sit for a year while you finish the seasoning yourself. Again i know this doesnt help.


----------



## 8686 (Jun 5, 2014)

Btw a guy down the street from me chopped down some trees and has the logs in sections just sitting on his lawn. Some of the pieces are a little big. But he wants someone to get it off his lawn. They have been sitting for a couple months. Pm me if interested. Suffolk county. Port jeff station


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 5, 2014)

Wood dealer's idea of "seasoned" and our idea of dry wood is never going to change or be the same. They can't afford to keep it around two or three years before they sell it. Ya gotta buy a couple of years ahead, top cover and let it get dry.


----------



## Craig S. (Jun 5, 2014)

drewsome said:


> Bumping my original post from 4 years ago, because I STILL am having a difficult time finding a decent firewood dealer on Long Island (that will deliver to Nassau County).  Everyone swears their wood is seasoned when it is certainly not.  Others bring over garbage softwood and claim it's hardwood.  Very difficult time finding a scrupulous dealer.
> 
> Does anyone have someone they can recommend?  Please help, I'm desperate![/quote





drewsome said:


> Bumping my original post from 4 years ago, because I STILL am having a difficult time finding a decent firewood dealer on Long Island (that will deliver to Nassau County).  Everyone swears their wood is seasoned when it is certainly not.  Others bring over garbage softwood and claim it's hardwood.  Very difficult time finding a scrupulous dealer.
> 
> Does anyone have someone they can recommend?  Please help, I'm desperate!



Way back in this thread a couple of people mentioned Jim in Huntington Station.  I bought two pallets from him last season and was very happy.  Really nice older guy who operates out of his house.   He must sell close to 100 cords per season.  He advertises on craigslist all the time.  Last year the going rate was $70 for a pallet (about 1/3 cord).   He will deliver, but I don't think he wants to, so be prepared to pay a premium if you go that route.

.


----------



## Dix (Jun 5, 2014)

Can you pick it up?? And come out to Ridge with said means to pick it up?

Other wise, buy wayyyy ahead, and replenish as needed, is my thought.


----------



## drewsome (Jun 6, 2014)

Craig S. said:


> Way back in this thread a couple of people mentioned Jim in Huntington Station.  I bought two pallets from him last season and was very happy.  Really nice older guy who operates out of his house.   He must sell close to 100 cords per season.  He advertises on craigslist all the time.  Last year the going rate was $70 for a pallet (about 1/3 cord).   He will deliver, but I don't think he wants to, so be prepared to pay a premium if you go that route.
> 
> .



Thanks Craig!  I just checked Craigslist and couldn't find him.  Don't suppose you have his phone number, do you?  Otherwise, I guess I can keep checking Craigslist.


----------

